# 1956 Schwinn Corvette seat



## Rivnut (Mar 30, 2021)

I have a 1956 Schwinn Corvette that is all original except for the seat. Finding an Original one in decent shape that I can afford will probably be impossible. So, what, in your opinion,  would be the closest match that you could recommend.  Right now it has a Schwinn S seat with crash rail.  It looks fine but it’s just not correct.
Thanks, Ed


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 30, 2021)

Happen to have a pic. You might share ?


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 30, 2021)

As requested.  A correct fork has been acquired since I took this picture.  I also removed the headlight to try some tricks to clean up the corrosion from leaky batteries. With other bikes in boxes and on the assembly line, this one on a back burner. I just came across a correct fork and that got me to thinking about the seat again.  I'm hoping the surface rust on the frame will clean up in an OA bath.  I have ridden it and the bearings don't grind, the brakes work, and the two speed shifts as it should, but I'll go through everything before doing any serious riding.






Pedals are hanging on the crash rail.


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 1, 2021)

My 56 didn't come with the original seat either. It was complete otherwise, and a little beat down. I had Jerry at Memory lane relace the wheels with stainless spokes, and also had him roll the stainless fenders. Once everything was polished up, and put back together with new cables, brake pads and a set of repop Westwinds from Memory lane, I went on search for a seat. The next year at the Memory lane swap, a guy set up in the back had several restored Corvette and Jag seats in all the colors for sale. I don't remember his name, but they were $75, a steal I thought, so I bought one. I'm pretty sure this seat with the 2 rivets was for 57, I believe 56 was a non rivet seat, I could be mistaken though. Anyways, sorry so long winded, here is my Corvette and the seat I found. Best of luck, if I come across a seat, or the gentleman selling them again, I'll keep you in mind. Joe


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 2, 2021)

Some of the '56's had a two tone seat, with white edging. They really didn't hold up though! My vette was made in Oct. '56, so basically a '57 model. The seat was very similar to the blue one above, and I don't think it had rivets.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 2, 2021)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Some of the '56's had a two tone seat, with white edging. They really didn't hold up though! My vette was made in Oct. '56, so basically a '57 model. The seat was very similar to the blue one above, and I don't think it had rivets.




Those Troxels were a poor choice for just about any bike. I had one as a kid and it lasted less than two years and started to fall apart. Here's a 56 Corvette seat. I like the non original recovered one posted by 56 Vette. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1956-SCHWI...CRASH-BAR-POST/184448778164?campid=5335809022


----------

